# 2019 ECST information



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Dates are set for the 2019 ECST

May 30 thru June 2

More info will appear here as the date draws near 
Thanks and I hope to see a bunch of new faces in 2019


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome! I’m hoping to make it down this go around, and I’m super pumped. Time to hit the old catchbox, and start closing in those groups.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cool.

Hope you don't mind, @BiggBill but I pinned it to the top for easy reference.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Dan 
Can you publish on the other sites too?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

BiggBill said:


> Thanks Dan
> Can you publish on the other sites too?


Done.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You Americans get all the fun, and I am stuck here, all alone in the whole of Greece


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Save up and get a plane ticket
We'll find a place for you sleep
You'd love it


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve got to go 4,334.7 miles to get there!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Is it at the same location as last year?


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes
East Huntingdon Sportsmans Club
Alverton Pa


----------



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

Crap! It's on my anniversary. How do I sell that one to the wife, lol.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Slip her a double dose of NyQuil and sneek out in the night 
Just kidding
Bring her along
We'll find you a secluded camping spot
You can't get more romantic than that
I should know I've been 29 years


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Married 29 years


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

entomophile said:


> Crap! It's on my anniversary. How do I sell that one to the wife, lol.


Tell her you're taking her on a romantic getaway vacation to sensual Alverton, PA (the capitol of love). When you get there act surprised that there's a slingshot tournament but suggest you check it out.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skropi said:


> You Americans get all the fun, and I am stuck here, all alone in the whole of Greece


Start saving! You'll make it out here at some point! Or maybe you could host one in your town and we could all fly out to beautiful Greece and crash at your place


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

DougDynasty was home for the birth of his EIGHTH child and caught a plane that afternoon to come to the shoot. You can work it out.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Geeeze I remember that he still smelled like a new baby


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info! See you there!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice maybe this year I will be able to go hopefully.


----------



## mookane808 (Oct 13, 2018)

Aloha!!!
I hope this isnt a dumb question but do you have to sign up to enter the tournament? Or do you have to qualify to be entered? Sorry I'm new at this lol. Again hope this wasnt a dumb question to ask hahaha.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Aloha back
There are no dumb questions 
Everyone registers and signs a waiver upon arrival even non tournament shooters
There is in no way any qualifying or test of skills it is open to all
I personally am never out of the middle of the pack but it is a test against myself to improve from prior years
As I've said before this is a fun event with no pressure and as far as my experience no attitudes or judgements
Incredible bunch of people all with similar interests having a blast


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

kind of like a picnic slash camping trip only with slingshots


----------



## Tris (May 5, 2018)

Hi, I would like to know more about the tournament, like the sign up fee, accommodations (is there a place to stay or a nearby motel or a campsite that we can pitch our tents), etc. This is my first time to join such an event. Thank you for any information you can provide so I can prepare for the event.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok Tris
Bout time I get that info posted
I will try to get the info here and on the Facebook page this weekend
Things will be very similar to last year
If you search for 2018 ECST there are a series of detailed posts


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

2018 East Coast Slingshot Tournament was the name of the thread 
About page 4 or 5 gets to the meat


----------



## Tris (May 5, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Any video of this yet ?


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Cell coverage is very poor here
From feedback last year I have been asking people to take more pics and video
They will either be posted here or the Facebook page


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You guys there until Sunday right if I come by any time not problem right ?
I think its about a 6 hour drive thinking I can get away for the day maybe this weekend.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunday wraps up around noon
Saturday is the day
Tournament scores are due in n 6 pm Saturday


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Check out the East Coast Slingshot Tournament Facebook page for pics and videos


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BiggBill said:


> Check out the East Coast Slingshot Tournament Facebook page for pics and videos


Many of us are not on facebook. It would be great if you could post some pictures here and perhaps put videos up on Youtube, with links here.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't even know how to post a photo here lol
Unfortunate, there are hundreds of photos on the FB page.
Make a profile, it's easy, you don't have to use it or put any info on it that you don't want to.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Another here who does not do facebook&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry everyone
I can post one if at a time here, not gonna work
I think you can see fb pages without being a member 
https://www.facebook.com/TheECST/


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the link, have liked the page as I'm sure it's going to be great to follow even if I never manage to get to the meet


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I saw the fB page but was hoping to see something on YouTube but so far looks like nobody uploaded any video of it there .


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure Fowler will be releasing one
It takes him a few weeks to get all the editing done


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

I’m sure there will be some on the second place tie shoot out too


----------

